# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Wat beweegt ten opzichte van wat, bijvoorbeeld bij knieklachten?

## peteroomens

Wanneer ik de vraag zo stel, roep ik nog meer vragen op. Knieklachten kunnen een gewrichtsprobleem (artritis, artrose) maar ook een spier-/peesbrobleem zijn. In dit laatste geval is mijn vraag van belang: wat beweegt t.o.v. wat? 

Hierbij zijn van belang de begrippen:
het vaste punt enhet bewegende punt
Zelfs voor sommige behandelaars is dit een lastige materie. Aan de hand van één voorbeeld zal ik proberen dit duidelijk te maken:

zorg dat beide knieschijven (beweeglijke plaatjes voorzijde knie) zichtbaar blijven. Zoek een vaste trap en maak met één been/voet de stap naar een trede lager. Belast de voet normaal. Je zult nu voelen en (kunnen) zien dat de knieschijf omhoog beweegt. Nu het omgekeerde: sta onder aan een vaste trap en ga met één been/voet een trede hoger. Belast vervolgens dit hele been. De knieschijf beweegt naar beneden. Vasthouden aan leuning mag en raad ik zelfs aan.
Deze knieschijf nu is onderdeel van een grote, vierdelige spier aan de voorzijde van het bovenbeen. De knieschijf zorg er voor dat de pees van die spier (die boven aan het onderbeen vasthecht) makkelijk over het kniegewricht glijdt. Kun je het zover volgen, dan begrijp je ook dat de richting waarin de knieschijf beweegt, dezelfde richting is waarin de spier samentrekt. Met andere woorden: dezelfde spier kan in deze situatie wisselend in twee richtingen samentrekken, waarbij het beweeglijke deel t.o.v. het vaste punt beweegt. Dus op het moment dat je met één been/voet een traptrede hoger bent gestapt en dit vervolgens stabiliseert en volledig belast, is dát onderbeen (voet) het vaste punt en het bovenbeen én het hele verdere lichaam het beweeglijke deel.

Wat heb je aan deze kennis? Hopelijk veel, wat het is van belang of je een spier sterker moet maken dan wel moet ontspannen. Het maakt ook de diagnose voor arts en/of fysiotherapeut eenvoudiger. Hun vraag kan dan namelijk zijn: wanneer heb je meer klachten: *trap o* of *trap af)*?

Peter.

----------


## Flogiston

Herkenbaar!

Een paar jaar geleden ben ik samen met een vriend begonnen met hardlopen. Wij hadden een prima conditie, maar hardlopen had ik al vijftien jaar niet gedaan (mijn vriend wel). Per ongeluk kwamen we terecht in een groep gevorderde hardlopers. Hun motto was: we hebben een uur, en in dat uur willen we zo veel mogelijk kilometers afleggen. Inclusief warming-up en even de spieren rekken legden we per keer minimaal tien kilometer af.

Onze conditie zorgde ervoor dat we prima mee konden komen. We liepen zelfs mee met de kopgroep, en moesten af en toe even een extra "wachtrondje" rennen om de rest de kans te geven weer aan te haken.

Helaas: iets meer dan 24 uur later kreeg ik last van de knie. Gewoon lopen ging nog wel een beetje, de trap oplopen lukte ook nog wel, maar de trap _af_... oei oei oei, dat was pijnlijk! Uiteindelijk loste ik dat op door steeds het pijnlijke been als eerste op de lagere trede te zetten, en dan het goede been ernaast te zetten. Dan het pijnlijke been op de volgende lagere trede, het goede been ernaast, enzovoort. Zo kon ik het pijnlijke been gestrekt houden, en dan ging het nog wel.

Ik ben nog doorgegaan met hardlopen tot we een coopertest deden, want ik was wel benieuwd hoe snel ik was. Daarna ben ik gestopt, en ben ik nooit opnieuw begonnen. Pijn aan de knie heb ik sindsdien niet meer.

----------


## taboe

Ik heb 4maand geleden na Fysio therapie (manueel) zoveel klachten in bil - dij- knie scheenbeen en bovenkant voet gekregen dat ik enkele weken alleen met krukken heb kunnen lopen en na bezoek bij en neuroloog die me anti depressief tabletten mee gaf ( terwijl ik duidelijk heb aangegeven dat ik in een examenperiode zat en in de weekeindes keur ik en moet daarbij veel staan en auto rijden) maar dat vond hij prima ( nee dus 2 dagen van de kaart met een tablet) toen naar de pijn polie 2x spuiten tussen de 4e en de 5e wervel ( omdat daar de zenuw wat uitstak en geen beschermlaag had) dit is inmiddels 2x gebeurd op mijn vraag of die plek ook pijn in mijn knie veroorzaken kon werd positief op geantwoord.
Inmiddels na nog een spuit in mijn bil door de reumatoloog en een spuit in mijn knie door de Orthopeet gaat het wat beter maar naast mijn knie krijg ik nu voortdurend hele felle steken terwijl ook mijn scheenbeen nog regelmatig zeurend pijn doet.
Bij het trap of berg opgaan heb ik nu nauwelijks nog pijn maar naar beneden gaan wel, ik ben nu bezig met oefen therapie maar na elke oefening duur het heel lang voor het weer minder pijnlijk is ( raar is dat ik de meeste pijn heb als ik mijn been rustig neerleg en vooral de eerste paar uren in bed geven problemen terwijl ik wanneer ik s,ochtends mijn honden uitlaat de eerste 10 minuten totaal geen last heb)
Er wordt nu gesproken over een nieuwe knie maar daar zit ik geheel niet op te wachten en ik geloof eigenlijk ook niet dat de gehele pijn oorzaak aan mijn knie ligt. misschien komt mijn klacht vaker voor, mocht dat zo zijn zou ik graag horen hoe daar mee omgegaan is.
vr. groet. Taboe

----------


## peteroomens

Beste Taboe, knieklachten (en het kniegewricht) zijn lastige zaken, zeker wanneer je de mens erachter niet ziet of kunt onderzoeken. Ik moet mijn reactie dus heel algemeen houden.
Gezien je beschrijving _denk_ ik toch aan spierklachten (overbelasting) van de vierhoofdige dijbeenspier (m.quadriceps femoris) en (onderbeen) de lange tenenstrekker (m.extensor digitorum longus). Van belang hierbij is wel te weten of er een zwelling in het kniegewricht is? Tevens vraag ik me af wat je keurt in de weekends? Zit je daarbij (veel) op de hurken?
Groet, Peter

----------

